# Your opinion: The most beautiful Bach partita / english suite for piano



## JonesGM (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello there,

I've been sent on the mission to learn a Bach partita or english suite. I just know one of the english suites, though, and thought I might ask which of the pieces is the most beautiful (in your personal opinion). Difficulty is not a criteria. But I'd be grateful for hints which to learn first. I have experience with Bach (all toccatas, all french suites, italian concerto, most of the "inventions").

P.S.: Sorry for any grammatical mistakes. Feel free to correct me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the French Suites a little better than the English Suites. Would they still be considered a partita? Yes, I think so. I love the Sarabande movements in almost all the French Suites. But I think the French Suite No. 6 in E major, BWV 817 may be my current favorite. It may not be difficult, but it sounds great to me.

Here is a sedate version that would probably drive a lot of people crazy at it's leisurely pace.


----------

